# First Mod Of The Year



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I picked up a 19" flat screen. I put a mount on cabinet on the inside and one outside under the awning. The kids will love this one now they can watch movies outside at night.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I did something very similar, except on the other side of the window. Great setup for football season as well!

DAN


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

That is sweet! I need to do something like that so I can stay up late outside watching tv!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

very nice! could you put up a pic without the t.v.? I want to see how the mount looks on the outside.
Thanks.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Here you go got this from jensenrvdirect.com. Super fast shipping from them too.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a swivel mount inside and I may add one outside too. Wife doesnt think we need it but..........Well you know what I mean. What did you attach to. Also make sure you dont cook any bacon under that puppy.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya we dont cook much on that cook top and I will remember the bacon







Right where the door for the refrigerator is you can take the door off and see where the (I will call them studs but aluminum supports in wall) are. The sun was hitting the side of the camper just right and when I looked at a angle you could see the faint lines in the siding where the studs are in the wall. I measured it and it was like 24" on center. So I just drilled a 1/16" pilot hole to see if I was hitting the stud and then used some self tapping screws to hold the bracket on there. I also have the same mount on the inside on the side of the cabinet so I just take the tv off and put it on the wall outside. When you get the mount at jensenrvdirect you can order extra mounts for like 6-8 bucks.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Now you can play your Julia Child cooking DVD's and really cook up a storm!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm more of a Rachael Ray kind of guy anyways food and looks...


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We had this from the factory on the 30BHDS but not included on the new 295RE. Did you run the cable TV out to it too? Where is it? I see the power cable running down into the fridge vent.. any more details?
Bruce


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job!!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

No cable out there yet but I am going to fish it through the the fridge compartment. I was just playing a dvd in the built in player in the t.v.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I hook the TV up outside, often. Mostly for Sporting Events (College Football, NASCAR, etc.). Have been thinking about putting a mount on the outside. Usually I just run a splitter from the outside cable box to the TV and put it on top of the outdoor kitchen. It makes a nice TV stand, when not being used for it's intended purpose. I never thought of running the cords and cable thru the refrigerator panel. Interesting.

Mike


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rachael Ray cooks?


----------

